# Baking powder/self-raising flour



## phoenixv

Is it possible to use baking powder to substitute self-raising flour with normal flour instead?

If so, how much would be needed? A rough ratio of?

Thanks!


----------



## tessa

i prefer it to using self raising flour

i use 1 tsp baking powder to 1 cup of flour.

i find self raising flour to be a bit unpleasant. 
and i get a much better texture and taste to anything i bake using this ratio


----------



## idaku

The ratio between plain flour and baking powder are 225g flour = 2 tsp baking powder.

Sift flour and baking powder 2 to 3 times before use.


----------



## phoenixv

Thanks guys 

Much appreciated.


----------



## bughut

If you're making scones add a wee bit extra - 225g flour 21/2 tsp baking powder


----------



## jamesteacook

I'd agree with that about 1 scant teaspoon per mug o Plain Flour

1 heaped teaspoons Baking Powder per 2 mugs / 8oz Plain Flour

2 heaped teaspoons, or 4 exact teaspoons of (fresh) baking powder per 1lb plain flour

Don't be over doing it with your baking powder or you get that awful bad vegan cake taste

If you need extra lift try to be using things like live yoghurt, and emulsifiers like lemon rind/juice (as well as, not instead of)

If the baking powder has been hiding at the back o yer cupboard for a while test it with some vinegar and see how eagerly it froths up, then clean yer pans and hob with it!

By using plain flour and adding baking powder  instead of Self Raising Flour it cuts down on storage space and means flour will be fresher. Even better

Happy cooking


----------

